# WrestleMania XXXI



## GS 281 (Dec 29, 2014)

Well with WMXXXI coming up in the next few months, I think its about time to start the predictions on what may happen. I see Seth Rollins having a HUGE WM. I call that Lesnar will beat Reigns in the main event, Paul Heyman will turn on him somehow, with a stungun or something like that, and Seth Rollins will come down and cash in, with Heyman becoming a new representative for Rollins.


----------



## XYZpdq (Dec 29, 2014)

I predict it will be hastily thrown together shit designed to please a senile old cokehead and his egomaniacal son-in-law. With special guest star Sting.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 30, 2014)

One of the rumored matches is Sting Vs Triple H

Somehow, I feel like WWE will find someway to screw this match up if they are indeed going towards it.


----------



## For The Internet (Dec 30, 2014)

These days the only WWE event I ever watch is Wrestlemania. I gave up on the weekly shows a long time ago.

I wonder what they're going to push now they've ended the streak.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Jan 2, 2015)

I honestly wouldn't be surprised if it's something as predictable as "Cena gets screwed over by HHH/Stephanie Mcmahon"



For The Internet said:


> These days the only WWE event I ever watch is Wrestlemania. I gave up on the weekly shows a long time ago.
> 
> I wonder what they're going to push now they've ended the streak.


I'm also a casual fan (I started watching again a few years back and generally just watch the PPVs) but anyway I think you're missing out, despite its awful name I found WWE NXT TakeOver:R Evolution to be more entertaining than the last Wrestlemania.


----------



## Le Bateleur (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm hoping Reigns gets a (continued) "meh" reaction over the coming weeks and gets depushed. He's incredibly dull. He'd be OK if he had a good manager, but I can't see who that would be - particularly since he's a face and that rules out Heyman. The Shield were like a sandwich, and Reigns was the bread, and bread on its own is boring.

Hopefully Bryan really is better, and he can beat Lesnar in the main event. He's been off TV for most of the year, so he and the Yes! chant will feel fresh again. Rollins could then cash in and start a program with Brian over the title.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 2, 2015)

Absinthe said:


> I'm hoping Reigns gets a (continued) "meh" reaction over the coming weeks and gets depushed. He's incredibly dull. He'd be OK if he had a good manager, but I can't see who that would be - particularly since he's a face and that rules out Heyman. The Shield were like a sandwich, and Reigns was the bread, and bread on its own is boring.



Yeah, now that the marks are slowly beginning to turn on Reigns, it really is leading me to believe that Vince and Co may just halt his push right in its tracks.


----------



## For The Internet (Jan 2, 2015)

I can't remember the last time I saw a really solid push get completely railroaded. I liked the shield.

I'll try and catch NXT.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 2, 2015)

For The Internet said:


> I can't remember the last time I saw a really solid push get completely railroaded. I liked the shield.
> 
> I'll try and catch NXT.



I'd say it's partially due to the marks, who pretty much did this:

Marks before the Shield broke up: OMG! ROMAN REIGNS IS THE BEST! HE'S THE TOTAL, COMPLETE PACKAGE! VINCE, PUSH THIS MAN!

Marks after the Shield broke up: OMG! ROMAN REIGNS IS AWFUL! HE SUCKS ON THE MIC, HE'S SLOPPY IN THE RING, HE'S AWFUL!


----------



## For The Internet (Jan 2, 2015)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I'd say it's partially due to the marks, who pretty much did this:
> 
> Marks before the Shield broke up: OMG! ROMAN REIGNS IS THE BEST! HE'S THE TOTAL, COMPLETE PACKAGE! VINCE, PUSH THIS MAN!
> 
> Marks after the Shield broke up: OMG! ROMAN REIGNS IS AWFUL! HE SUCKS ON THE MIC, HE'S SLOPPY IN THE RING, HE'S AWFUL!



I'll still take the marks over the smarks on wrestling forums. Sounds about right though.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 2, 2015)

For The Internet said:


> I'll still take the marks over the smarks on wrestling forums. Sounds about right though.



I just found it kinda funny how marks (and some smarks too) absolutely *turned* on Reigns the second The Shield broke up and he started getting the push these same people were asking for while The Shield was together.


----------



## Le Bateleur (Jan 2, 2015)

I gave him a chance. He was always my least-favourite Shield member, but he has a very strong look and a couple of big moves - that Superman punch is something. He just doesn't have the rounded moveset to work good singles matches at the moment. Add in minimal charisma and wooden mic work, and it's hard to see how he'll get over at main event level.

Going back to WrestleMania, I'm quite nervous about the potential Bray Wyatt/Undertaker match. Taker is one of my all-time favourite wrestlers, and Wyatt is almost the only reason I currently follow WWE. Personally there's a lot of potential to be underwhelmed...


----------



## XYZpdq (Jan 2, 2015)

I saw very little of people saying Reigns was anything noteworthy before it became clear he was going to be something whether or not he was wanted by anybody who wasn't Vince.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 2, 2015)

Absinthe said:


> Going back to WrestleMania, I'm quite nervous about the potential Bray Wyatt/Undertaker match.



With all of the rumors going around about Undertaker's health as of late (pics of him looking thin and pale, etc), I can't help but be apprehensive too. The match can very easily either be a classic psychological type clinic, or a horrible car wreck...




dcisp said:


> I saw very little of people saying Reigns was anything noteworthy before it became clear he was going to be something whether or not he was wanted by anybody who wasn't Vince.



The wrestling websites and forums that I usually frequented had *a lot* of people who fawned over Reigns, then suddenly just turned on him, maybe it was just those sites, I dunno.


----------



## XYZpdq (Jan 2, 2015)

Frank Rizzo said:


> The wrestling websites and forums that I usually frequented had *a lot* of people who fawned over Reigns, then suddenly just turned on him, maybe it was just those sites, I dunno.


Ah. Circles I ran in dug The Shield for Indy Guy 1,  Indy Guy 2, and I Guess Three Guys Looks Better So Whatever.


----------



## For The Internet (Jan 2, 2015)

I love Taker (getting to see him in person in a Brothers of Destruction tag team match was one of the highlights of my life, sad as that is) and I kind of get sad when I see him now. I was sure the streak would end this year so I wasn't shocked.  His body is just kind of wrecked and he can't take the bumps he used to.

I have to say though, wooden mic skills have never stopped big guys from being pushed in the WWE.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 2, 2015)

dcisp said:


> Ah. Circles I ran in dug The Shield for Indy Guy 1,  Indy Guy 2, and I Guess Three Guys Looks Better So Whatever.



Fair enough, different wrestling websites have different mindsets, I guess.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jan 10, 2015)

If HHH puts himself over Sting I will never watch the WWE again (I rarely do anyway unless they're doing an old-school Raw)


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 10, 2015)

hurrhurrhurr said:


> If HHH puts himself over Sting I will never watch the WWE again (I rarely do anyway unless they're doing an old-school Raw)



I think HHH has gotten past that whole "I'm putting myself over everyone" phase of his career now (Well, I sure as hell *hope* he has anyway...)


----------



## TM Ambrose (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm calling it. Titty Master or Dolph Ziggler in the main event against Cena or Rollins.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 10, 2015)

TM Ambrose said:


> I'm calling it. Titty Master or Dolph Ziggler in the main event against Cena or Rollins. View attachment 12790



That'll be cool to see. I'd rather that then watching the weens explode in disgust if Roman Reigns is main eventing.


----------



## TM Ambrose (Jan 10, 2015)

Frank Rizzo said:


> That'll be cool to see. I'd rather that then watching the weens explode in disgust if Roman Reigns is main eventing.


Well backstage talk is Vince isn't sold on Reigns, and it's HHH that's pushing for him. Right now Ambrose is threatening to overtake for RR especially after last night. It would be a redemption story.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 10, 2015)

TM Ambrose said:


> Well backstage talk is Vince isn't sold on Reigns, and it's HHH that's pushing for him. Right now Ambrose is threatening to overtake for RR especially after last night. It would be a redemption story.



Huh, that's news to me. I was under the impression Reigns was Vince's "Next John Cena".

Then again, Bo Dallas and Adam Rose were also supposedly guys who had Vince's support...


----------



## TM Ambrose (Jan 10, 2015)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Huh, that's news to me. I was under the impression Reigns was Vince's "Next John Cena".
> 
> Then again, Bo Dallas and Adam Rose were also supposedly guys who had Vince's support...


I don't even think Vince knows what he is talking about half the time. Honestly Vince has lost most of his creative genius.... which implies he ever had any.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 10, 2015)

TM Ambrose said:


> I don't even think Vince knows what he is talking about half the time. Honestly Vince has lost most of his creative genius.... which implies he ever had any.



Yeah, I think it's time Vince gave over the keys to Steph and Triple H at this point.

You're spot on, I think, in saying Vince probably doesn't know what he's saying half the time.

One minute, he apparently had a boner for Bo Dallas and Adam Rose, the next minute, Bo is pretty much off TV, and Adam Rose is feuding with a guy in a bunny suit.


----------



## TM Ambrose (Jan 10, 2015)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yeah, I think it's time Vince gave over the keys to Steph and Triple H at this point.
> 
> You're spot on, I think, in saying Vince probably doesn't know what he's saying half the time.
> 
> One minute, he apparently had a boner for Bo Dallas and Adam Rose, the next minute, Bo is pretty much off TV, and Adam Rose is feuding with a guy in a bunny suit.


Actually Adam Rose is probably going to make a come back as a mid card heel... But other than that remember how Big E was IC champion (and a pretty good one at that) and now he is in a tag team with a terrible gimmick? that's vince for you.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 10, 2015)

TM Ambrose said:


> But other than that remember how Big E was IC champion (and a pretty good one at that) and now he is in a tag team with a terrible gimmick? that's vince for you.



Yep, and I remember all of the chatter for a good month was how "OMG, BIG E IS GONNA BECOME THE NEXT JOHN CENA!" then, all of a sudden, just as quick as he was getting pushed, he went in reverse.


----------



## TM Ambrose (Jan 10, 2015)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Yep, and I remember all of the chatter for a good month was how "OMG, BIG E IS GONNA BECOME THE NEXT JOHN CENA!" then, all of a sudden, just as quick as he was getting pushed, he went in reverse.


I'm hoping that's not what they do to Ziggler, but i'm sure they will because they can't decide if he's good or bad for business (The answer is: He's better than BNB who they managed to completely bury by giving him a clean loss to Sin Cara.)


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 10, 2015)

TM Ambrose said:


> I'm hoping that's not what they do to Ziggler, but i'm sure they will because they can't decide if he's good or bad for business (The answer is: He's better than BNB who they managed to completely bury by giving him a clean loss to Sin Cara.)



Speaking of Sin Cara, there's another guy who pretty much went the route of Glacier: Got built up as a "OMG, NEXT BIG STAR", but crashed down to Earth within a month or two (though, to be fair, this was a HHH mistake, not a Vince mistake).


----------



## TM Ambrose (Jan 10, 2015)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Speaking of Sin Cara, there's another guy who pretty much went the route of Glacier: Got built up as a "OMG, NEXT BIG STAR", but crashed down to Earth within a month or two (though, to be fair, this was a HHH mistake, not a Vince mistake).


He beat the Ascension (another group that even the heel announcers are burying.)


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 10, 2015)

TM Ambrose said:


> He beat the Ascension (another group that even the heel announcers are burying.)



Well, apparently, the Ascension put their feet in their mouths by going overboard in insulting LOD, Demolition, and The Powers of Pain, if I'm reading the WWE News stories on wrestling sites correctly.

Then again, aren't The Ascension heels? Isn't that kinda the point?


----------



## TM Ambrose (Jan 10, 2015)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Well, apparently, the Ascension put their feet in their mouths by going overboard in insulting LOD, Demolition, and The Powers of Pain, if I'm reading the WWE News stories on wrestling sites correctly.
> 
> Then again, aren't The Ascension heels? Isn't that kinda the point?


Yeah I know, and then JBL is burying them because "They insulted the Road Warriors"


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 10, 2015)

TM Ambrose said:


> Yeah I know, and then JBL is burying them because "They insulted the Road Warriors"



Leave it to old "SHADDUP MY-CUL!" to fuck up a push for a team before it even starts.


----------



## TM Ambrose (Jan 10, 2015)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Leave it to old "SHADDUP MY-CUL!" to fuck up a push for a team before it even starts.


I like how on smackdown he didn't even talk during the segment with the Ascension.


----------



## XYZpdq (Jan 10, 2015)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Leave it to old "SHADDUP MY-CUL!" to fuck up a push for a team before it even starts.


I'm pretty sure it's spelled MAGGLE


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 10, 2015)

dcisp said:


> I'm pretty sure it's spelled MAGGLE



hehe, forgot about that one, good call.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 11, 2015)

IIRC, promos are all scripted nowadays. If that is the case, how could they be mad at Ascension for burying LOD? That's the writers. I don't see why anyone would care anyways... But back on point with Reigns, has anyone seen his promos lately? On Smackdown he coined a new catch-phrase: Sufferin-Succatash (sp). On RAW he was referring to himself as Superman. Are they trying to appeal to the kids with parents so old they only watch '50s cartoons demographic? If so, I would think Chris would be watching all 5 hours a week. I could just see him now... At GS, rather than spraying pepper spray, giving the Ass Manager a kick to the gut and a stunner and then getting in his face while he's laying on the ground.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jan 11, 2015)

yawning sneasel said:


> IIRC, promos are all scripted nowadays. If that is the case, how could they be mad at Ascension for burying LOD? That's the writers. I don't see why anyone would care anyways... But back on point with Reigns, has anyone seen his promos lately? On Smackdown he coined a new catch-phrase: Sufferin-Succatash (sp). On RAW he was referring to himself as Superman. Are they trying to appeal to the kids with parents so old they only watch '50s cartoons demographic? If so, I would think Chris would be watching all 5 hours a week. I could just see him now... At GS, rather than spraying pepper spray, giving the Ass Manager a kick to the gut and a stunner and then getting in his face while he's laying on the ground.



I see Chris giving the stink face with his


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 11, 2015)

I noticed your av... I have contended for years that old school Chris looks like Jim Cornette. It seems to me that new school Chris looks like a cross between like... Greg "The Hammer" Valentine, Mick Foley (I am seeing him soon at a comedy club!) as Dude Love, Dick Murdoch and Melvin Penrod, Jr. He would make one hell of a 1980s "wrasslin'" coward-heel.


----------



## XYZpdq (Jan 11, 2015)

yawning sneasel said:


> I noticed your av... I have contended for years that old school Chris looks like Jim Cornette. It seems to me that new school Chris looks like a cross between like... Greg "The Hammer" Valentine, Mick Foley (I am seeing him soon at a comedy club!) as Dude Love, Dick Murdoch and Melvin Penrod, Jr. He would make one hell of a 1980s "wrasslin'" coward-heel.


When JC gets his spergy rage up he's so close to Vintage CWC it's creepy.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 13, 2015)

yawning sneasel said:


> I noticed your av... I have contended for years that old school Chris looks like Jim Cornette. It seems to me that new school Chris looks like a cross between like... Greg "The Hammer" Valentine, Mick Foley (I am seeing him soon at a comedy club!) as Dude Love, Dick Murdoch and Melvin Penrod, Jr. He would make one hell of a 1980s "wrasslin'" coward-heel.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jan 13, 2015)

More and more I think about it the WWE is fucking Sting up worse than Nick Patrick did in Starcade '97.  They refuse to use his epic entrance music, which they used in the WWE '15 commercial, they refuse to refer to him as "the Icon" but as the "Vigilante" (but if he's a vigilante, why is he letting the damn dirty heels get away with their shenanigans?), they signed him to only six appearances when they should be showing shots of him staring down from the rafters, they rarely refer to his history as the guy who took on the NWO by himself and THERE WAS NO REASON FOR HIM  INTERFERE IN THAT MATCH!?!?!  Like wtf was he doing at Survivor Series?  He has zero history with HHH unless he jobbed to Sting back in his WCW days and his career has never crossed with any member of Team Cena.  It just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## XYZpdq (Jan 13, 2015)

WWE can't even bother to use their own guys well. Why would you think they could do anything with a WCW guy?


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Jan 13, 2015)

First and foremost I'm of the opinion that Daniel Bryan has to win the rumble. Any babyface who wins it apart from him is getting the Batista treatment yet again. _Maybe_ Titty Master or Ziggles can get away with it but if Brock retains (which he should) You don't really want Ziggler in there with him and Ambrose would need to have been seriously built up to take on Lesnar and they've done anything but. 

That really only leaves Bryan. Not to mention hes gonna be the most over guy in that building hands down. 

So my predictions for WM  31: 

Bryan vs Lesnar. Utimate david vs goliath.


Sting vs. HHH probably. Even though the real money is in Sting vs. Taker.

An NXT call up. Maybe Neville or Sami Zayn. But I can't shake this feeling that Tyler Breeze is on his way to the main roster. 


Thats all I got right now.


----------



## TM Ambrose (Jan 13, 2015)

Lefty's Revenge said:


> (which he should)


I'm actually of the opinion that Cena or Rollins is going to have the straps for WM which would make a good Reigns match, but if not I think Ambrose will be going against Rollins or Rusev, especially after last night, but I still think Ryback will be the one to get the US title next. Ambrose will probably eliminate Rusev at the rumble. What I hope they do with Ambrose is a redemption story, because he's lost a lot in his last two feuds, and he still is someone I consider to be one of the better work horses. I think my top to win the royal rumble is now as followed:
1) Reigns: he's not as involved in the authority story line as Bryan, so that eliminates most feuds he'd be in and frees him up. Only problem is nobody cares enough about him right now so he may end up doing something else. Terrible on the mic and they need to stop scripting his promos because he sounds like a retard when he says them. 
2) Bryan: Still riding on heat from last year, huge pop last night (But he also rode on Ambrose's coattails with the Hooooooo!! call last night), still has a lot of ring presence with very little signs of ring rust. 
3) The Titty Master: God damn his clothes line and flying elbows. Every time he shows up he gets a huge pop (not even cheap ones), he is really good on the mic and can hold together a long segment as shown by last nights hilarious psychologist segment. He also is in need of a redemption story line. 
4) Ziggler: He has so much backing right now. He works hard, but the problem is he's kind of a flat character due to him being a face. He does need something to come back on though, but that will more than likely be the IC title. (They've already shown they don't care about BNB having it anyways.)


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 13, 2015)

Lefty's Revenge said:


> First and foremost I'm of the opinion that Daniel Bryan has to win the rumble. Any babyface who wins it apart from him is getting the Batista treatment yet again.



No doubt about it. As much as they want Roman Reigns to be "the future", I have a feeling the crowd will shit all over him if he wins the Rumble over Daniel Bryan.


----------



## XYZpdq (Jan 13, 2015)

Frank Rizzo said:


> No doubt about it. As much as they want Roman Reigns to be "the future", I have a feeling the crowd will shit all over him if he wins the Rumble over Daniel Bryan.


Uhhh...
What do y- you mean... uhhh...
Ramr- uh... Romuhn uhhhh.. Reigns is er.... uhh.... the fixtiu- uhhh..
THE FUTURE OF FIST yeah


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 14, 2015)

Just to add to the discussion, there was an ad for a house show in February that advertised Cena as the WWE Champion. Might be a spoiler for the Rumble.


----------



## Chuggernaut (Jan 16, 2015)

yawning sneasel said:


> Just to add to the discussion, there was an ad for a house show in February that advertised Cena as the WWE Champion. Might be a spoiler for the Rumble.



I think that's their default setting for house show ads tbh. I've seen it falsely listed on them before.


----------



## CornetteFace (Jan 18, 2015)

Give me a Shield three way match (with the belt on the line?) and I'll be one happy camper.


----------



## TM Ambrose (Jan 18, 2015)

CornetteFace said:


> Give me a Shield three way match (with the belt on the line?) and I'll be one happy camper.


They could end it by having ambrose and reigns eliminate each other at the same time at the rumble, leading to a triple threat at WM... I still have high hopes that either Ambrose or Ziggler will win RR. To me though, Reigns doesn't have it. I don't know what it is but Reigns is missing it... It allows you to be a big star as a wrestler even if you lose a bunch. Cena, Ziggler, Orton, and now Ambrose and Rollins have it, but Reigns (while great in the ring) seems to lack the thing that puts asses in the seats. Whether it's mic skills, likability, the ability to relate to the character.... I don't know, but I just don't think Reigns will be as big as Ambrose and Rollins.


----------



## CornetteFace (Jan 18, 2015)

Reigns great in the ring? We must be subscribing to different opinions on what is considered great in ring. What Reigns has is DA LOOK and some charisma. His ring work is horrid in my opinion. But a factor in his shoddy ring work is as you said that people can't relate to the guy which makes his FIP moments not connect.

But he is the golden boy so he will be pushed no matter what we think until he crashes and all that is left is beautiful Seth Rollins.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 18, 2015)

I think the problem with Reigns is people are afraid he will be the next Cena, and no matter who it is, no one wants another Cena situation where there is one top guy for over 10 years, and that the one guy never changes, no heel turns, no real changes in character, just staleness. Cena is representative of what has been the Dark Ages of professional wrestling in my opinion, and it isn't all his fault. He isn't a bad guy, he works damn hard, just he represents the half-assed booking the past 10 years, fair or not. And what people fear is Reigns being Cena Part II. So Reigns has been turned on. it isn't him, it is the system.


----------



## CornetteFace (Jan 19, 2015)

And that he's beeing booked completely wrong in ring is also a factor.

Why they've taken to booking him as a power house without a power move set is beyond me. He should be booked in ring like cousin Dwayne, a big guy with surprising athleticism.

I mean, this guy can do HBK style kip ups.


----------



## XYZpdq (Jan 19, 2015)

And he can't cut a promo to save his life.


----------



## TM Ambrose (Jan 19, 2015)

Reigns is in the same position The Great Kali was in at one point in his career. He's not as bad as Kali... but that's where he's at. Hopefully he improves some.



yawning sneasel said:


> I think the problem with Reigns is people are afraid he will be the next Cena, and no matter who it is, no one wants another Cena situation where there is one top guy for over 10 years, and that the one guy never changes, no heel turns, no real changes in character, just staleness. Cena is representative of what has been the Dark Ages of professional wrestling in my opinion, and it isn't all his fault. He isn't a bad guy, he works damn hard, just he represents the half-assed booking the past 10 years, fair or not. And what people fear is Reigns being Cena Part II. So Reigns has been turned on. it isn't him, it is the system.


I actually have to agree with this. Ambrose and Rollins remind me of a lot of the older heels and faces (Rollins especially reminds me of Edge, but I doubt everyone sees that), and I think that's the reason I actually like them. They're different than most of the stuff on the program. They even let Ambrose win against Cena.... and have a face v face feud with Cena where most people actively were cheering Ambrose.


----------



## Chuggernaut (Jan 19, 2015)

dcisp said:


> And he can't cut a promo to save his life.



I don't think that's true. If you listen to him talk at stuff like the 2k14 roster reveal or the Raw aftermath bits, where he's unscripted, he has a very cool, dry wit that makes him very likable. It's the scripted promos he's bad at and that's not really a surprise.


----------



## XYZpdq (Jan 19, 2015)

Chuggernaut said:


> I don't think that's true. If you listen to him talk at stuff like the 2k14 roster reveal or the Raw aftermath bits, where he's unscripted, he has a very cool, dry wit that makes him very likable. It's the scripted promos he's bad at and that's not really a surprise.


I don't catch much of WWE, so I usually miss the EU stuff. In those is he "Roman Reigns, superman punching succotash sufferer BELIEVE THAT" or "Leati Anoa'i, sports entertainer who is off the clock and kicking back"?


----------



## Chuggernaut (Jan 19, 2015)

He's still introduced as Roman Reigns in all these things, and he's talking about Wrestleman Stuff when he does it.  It's the whole scripted promo thing that killed a lot of guys.  I think it was Ric Flair who said he didn't think he could get over if he'd had to stick to a script all that time.


----------



## CornetteFace (Jan 19, 2015)

Some guys excel with scripts, like Titus O'Neil, who is entertaining when given a script. But when he went down to NXT for a short stint where they don't use scripts he bombed faster than a hippo falling out of a helicopter. 

On the other side of the spectrum is Tyson Kidd, who sucked with scripted material. But when he got sent down to NXT he developed a way to showcase his charisma and his snotty, riding on his wife's coattails gimmick and got a lot more over and got a main roster push out of it.

Then we have guys like Rollins, who seem to end up in between, where the scripts have helped him become a lot of a better speaker (anyone seen one of his Tyler Black promos? Awful) to the point where he now seemingly is at least decent free style and good enough a talker to spar with Heyman and HHH.

And then there's Bray Wyat, who has developed the artform of saying the same thing promo after promo but in different ways.


----------



## XYZpdq (Jan 19, 2015)

Chuggernaut said:


> He's still introduced as Roman Reigns in all these things, and he's talking about Wrestleman Stuff when he does it.  It's the whole scripted promo thing that killed a lot of guys.  I think it was Ric Flair who said he didn't think he could get over if he'd had to stick to a script all that time.


But I mean, how is he carrying himself? Is it in a manner relevant to portraying a character who wants to wrestle another person or can he only talk intelligibly when it's "oh yeah that new video game's cool"?

Regarding scripts in general it also probably helps if they don't constantly rewrite them at the last minute like the legends say.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 19, 2015)

CornetteFace said:


> Some guys excel with scripts, like Titus O'Neil, who is entertaining when given a script. But when he went down to NXT for a short stint where they don't use scripts he bombed faster than a hippo falling out of a helicopter.
> 
> On the other side of the spectrum is Tyson Kidd, who sucked with scripted material. But when he got sent down to NXT he developed a way to showcase his charisma and his snotty, riding on his wife's coattails gimmick and got a lot more over and got a main roster push out of it.
> 
> ...


I am of the belief that at WM Seth Rollins will be placed with Paul Heyman. If this happens, Seth Rollins will be only 1-2 notches below CM Punk in a year's time. Maybe 3-4 notches, but he will be top tier for what they currently have. 

BTW, agree 100% on Titus. I usually hate on big men getting pushes because they are big, but I like him. He can be funny in spots. Probably delivered the funniest promo in years on RAW with D Young a few years back...


----------



## CornetteFace (Jan 19, 2015)

yawning sneasel said:


> I am of the belief that at WM Seth Rollins will be placed with Paul Heyman. If this happens, Seth Rollins will be only 1-2 notches below CM Punk in a year's time. Maybe 3-4 notches, but he will be top tier for what they currently have.
> 
> BTW, agree 100% on Titus. I usually hate on big men getting pushes because they are big, but I like him. He can be funny in spots. Probably delivered the funniest promo in years on RAW with D Young a few years back...


His name is Pancake Patterson, and he flattens fools!

Seth Rollins is already on the top of the card imo. He's the top heel working a full time schedule (not counting HHH since he doesn't compete). But yeah, him siding with Heyman seems probable. what would be delicious would be if by doing so, Seth also brought the Authority to destruction somehow, further selling how Seth is the most despicable and smartest man on the roster. HHH and Edge combined.

And back when the Shield was a thing so many people said he was the cast off member, now look at the lad.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 19, 2015)

Agreed on all points, however I don't see him as being a true "number one heel" just yet. He is missing that one moment where he does something not only dastardly but it all culminates into him achieving a major goal. I see that happening at WM. Something tells me him and D-Bry are in for an amazing run for the next year at one another.


----------



## CornetteFace (Jan 19, 2015)

yawning sneasel said:


> Agreed on all points, however I don't see him as being a true "number one heel" just yet. He is missing that one moment where he does something not only dastardly but it all culminates into him achieving a major goal. I see that happening at WM. Something tells me him and D-Bry are in for an amazing run for the next year at one another.


Him nonchalantly saying he was going to kill Edge wasn't dastardly enough?  But I get what you are saying.

Depends on if they will do Rollins stuff on Smackdown going forward or not. Since Bryan has apparently put in a claim to be the new "face of Smackdown" since they are going to put more effort into the blue brand now and also implement some kind of brand split again.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 19, 2015)

I think they are due for a re-boot on the brand split, but make it a bit softer when it comes to championships, however I would love if the IC and US titles became the RAW and Smackdown titles, with there just being one championship. The new belt is hideous, though. Not as bad as the spinner, but it is just horrible. I would like to see a return to the Eagle belt, but they are all about branding.

One thing I would LOVE is for NXT to replace the first hour of RAW. I'd rather watch Sami Zayn and Tyler Breeze or The Vaudevillians and Enzo and Big Cass over anything on RAW. Plus them Divas on NXT can fucking go. Sasha Banks is bad ass... Bayley is awesome... Charlotte is okay, I shouldn't like hearing her go "Wooo!" as much as I do though...


----------



## CornetteFace (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm all for bringing prestige to the belts. It's a story driven show sure, but in the context of the world they present, shouldn't the titles mean something? And at least a less restricted brand split, allowing talent from either show to show up on the other from time to time and have some cross over talent, would be great. 

But I don't want NXT to replace the first hour of RAW, because I don't trust McMahon with the NXT talent. 

On the topic of the big belt: I like the design, but it was something that grew on me. God know we had a lot of discussions about it over on the wrestling forum that I admin. Still doesn't beat either of the big IWGP belts or the ROH belt but it is a okay belt.


----------



## Chuggernaut (Jan 19, 2015)

Looks like Ric Flair agrees with you, Ambrose.  He picked the Titty Master to win the rumble.

In other news I'm gonna meet Daniel Bryan on Saturday and I am hype.


----------



## TM Ambrose (Jan 19, 2015)

Chuggernaut said:


> Looks like Ric Flair agrees with you, Ambrose.  He picked the Titty Master to win the rumble.
> 
> In other news I'm gonna meet Daniel Bryan on Saturday and I am hype.


Dat pop when he said it.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 20, 2015)

Wow... Have fun with that @Chuggernaut. I wouldn't mind seeing Ambrose win it, and I could see him possibly winning it if a WM main event wasn't on the line, but I don't think that he has the history for it yet. I see a World Title run in his future, however not in the next few years. I keep bouncing between Reigns and Bryan winning it. I don't think Reigns is ready either, but WWE is WWE. Either way, whoever wins it Rollins is going to have a long program with until SummerSlam or longer as Rollins will cash in after the main event.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Jan 21, 2015)

So according to sources, Vinnie Mac is apparently already pulling the plug on The Ascension's push.

Goes to show how apparently one promo can mess up your momentum pretty badly.


----------



## CornetteFace (Jan 22, 2015)

Frank Rizzo said:


> So according to sources, Vinnie Mac is apparently already pulling the plug on The Ascension's push.
> 
> Goes to show how apparently one promo can mess up your momentum pretty badly.


or if the rumors are true. Coming from NXT. 

Kevin "bucktooth" Dunn apparently hate the NXT talents for being Triple H projects. Because of supposed heat between Dunn and Trips


----------



## XYZpdq (Jan 22, 2015)

CornetteFace said:


> or if the rumors are true. Coming from NXT.
> 
> Kevin "bucktooth" Dunn apparently hate the NXT talents for being Triple H projects. Because of supposed heat between Dunn and Trips


Dunn's shit, sure, but the little bit I saw of the Ascension when I've caught NXT didn't really look any better then they've turned out on Raw.


----------



## CatParty (Jan 22, 2015)

konnor got fat. they also need to lay it in more and look realistic on their offense


----------



## CornetteFace (Jan 22, 2015)

dcisp said:


> Dunn's shit, sure, but the little bit I saw of the Ascension when I've caught NXT didn't really look any better then they've turned out on Raw.


I like them. They are a simple tag team in an era of tag teams who often are complex and over complicated. Like the Young bucks show off gimmicks or ReDragons MMA douchebag/Hipster gimmicks. The Ascension just want to fuck shit up and I like that.

Not to mention I pop for the shoulder pads and face paint. They need a manager ala Hellwig and make it the complete package. Hamm it up real nice.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 22, 2015)

I suspect I am in the minority on this one, but I think Zayn and Neville would be an awesome tag team. Neville sells very well and Zayn has amazing offense. A helluva kick followed by a Red Arrow would be an awesome finish. If the tag team division wasn't complete shit it would be an awesome place for them to start getting over. I think Neville is talented, but I don't see him getting to the main event. Zayn I can see being Ziggler-class and possibly pushing over the top.


----------



## CatParty (Feb 25, 2015)

okay now i am somewhat interested in wmxxxi
http://whatculture.com/wwe/wwe-rumour-brock-lesnar-stormed-out-over-roman-reigns-drug-test.php


----------



## Francis York Morgan (Feb 25, 2015)

CornetteFace said:


> They are a simple tag team in an era of tag teams who often are complex and over complicated. Like the Young bucks show off gimmicks



How are the Young Bucks complicated?  It's just approx. 14 superkicks a match and after every third or fourth move, they tell someone to suck it.  Pretty straightforward to me.

It's the Ascension I don't get.  Why are they called The Ascension?  What are they ascending to?  Why do their entrance video and gear have so many occult symbols randomly thrown in?  Are they part of the Illuminati?  Why are they now the Road Warriors?  Why does their finisher suck?  Why is this team on the main roster?


----------



## Le Bateleur (Feb 25, 2015)

Francis York Morgan said:


> How are the Young Bucks complicated?  It's just approx. 14 superkicks a match and after every third or fourth move, they tell someone to suck it.  Pretty straightforward to me.
> 
> It's the Ascension I don't get.  Why are they called The Ascension?  What are they ascending to?  Why do their entrance video and gear have so many occult symbols randomly thrown in?  Are they part of the Illuminati?  Why are they now the Road Warriors?  Why does their finisher suck?  Why is this team on the main roster?


Yeah, I don't get The Ascension either. Like so many things in the current WWE, I kind of just attribute their push to Vince's creeping dementia. Fall of Man always looked awkward to me, and they seem to have got sloppier at hitting it since they reached the main roster.


----------



## XYZpdq (Feb 25, 2015)

Francis York Morgan said:


> Why is this team on the main roster?


I think HHH is trying to wait out Vince and is only moving the doomed guys to the main roster.

And oh doublepluslol if that's why BRAWWWWWWK LEZZZZZZNARRRRRRRRR left.


----------



## Chuggernaut (Feb 28, 2015)

CatParty said:


> okay now i am somewhat interested in wmxxxi
> http://whatculture.com/wwe/wwe-rumour-brock-lesnar-stormed-out-over-roman-reigns-drug-test.php



WWE has come out and said that this is "100% totally false"


----------



## XYZpdq (Feb 28, 2015)

Chuggernaut said:


> WWE has come out and said that this is "100% totally false"


But have they put together a bitchy video package about it like they did for Punk?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 28, 2015)

I honestly wouldn't put it past the WWE at this point to go "Well....he *is* the future of the company....so we'll just kinda, ahem, look the other way for now..."

Then again, they *have* kinda sorta suspended a few of their upper guys for the roids (even if the suspensions were on the short side), so they've kinda shown they aren't the sort who'd just punish the lower guys and let the main guys get free passes...


----------



## XYZpdq (Feb 28, 2015)

Frank Rizzo said:


> I honestly wouldn't put it past the WWE at this point to go "Well....he *is* the future of the company....so we'll just kinda, ahem, look the other way for now..."


Like how Orton's up to Strike 27 or so?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Feb 28, 2015)

dcisp said:


> Like how Orton's up to Strike 27 or so?



Right. I always used to laugh whenever the WWE would say that Orton was "suspended", when literally it was just him being off TV for a week or two...


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 27, 2015)

Mania is gonna suck balls. Three god matches on the card. The ladder match will be good, not great. I like battle royals, and Seth Rollins and Randy Orton will be better than expected. Seth will be hot, I think he cashes in successfully


----------



## TM Ambrose (Mar 27, 2015)

Brock resigned with WWE. Double turn a wrestlemania for Brock and Reigns incoming.


----------



## BatNapalm (Mar 29, 2015)

Is anyone actually going to watch this? I might put it on in the background while I'm studying tonight if I can find a free streaming link (so if anyone knows of one, hook a brother up). I actually haven't sat through a WM since 27 (and before that, WM 21).


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Mar 29, 2015)

BatNapalm said:


> Is anyone actually going to watch this? I might put it on in the background while I'm studying tonight if I can find a free streaming link (so if anyone knows of one, hook a brother up). I actually haven't sat through a WM since 27 (and before that, WM 21).



I'm tempted to watch it, if only to see the possibility of the crowd shitting all over Reigns if he wins the title (though supposedly, if the rumors are true, Brock may be retaining the title, and Seth Rollins will cash in his MITB and pin him).


----------



## TM Ambrose (Mar 29, 2015)

Apparently there is a rumor that instead of Conan the Barbarian Trip's entrance will be The Terminator.

Also Bryan broke kayfabe last night at HoF


----------



## ASoulMan (Mar 29, 2015)

I might watch WM31 for Bray Wyatt vs Undertaker, the ladder match, and Sting vs Triple H.

And oh god, a Terminator styled entrance for Triple H will be glorious.


----------



## XYZpdq (Mar 29, 2015)

I guess Robocop was unavailable.

I'll probably half watch it via evil magicks at work, but I doubt I'll stick around after I'm off to finish it like I have some years.

I'm interested in Wyatt vs Taker: Clash Of Spoopy and Reigns vs The Crowd.

Oh yeah and whatever Paul Heyman does.


----------



## BatNapalm (Mar 29, 2015)

Not going to lie, I just want to see the crowd shit on Roman Reigns again. The Botchamania clip of the crowd absolutely turning on the Royal Rumble and the WWE's thinly-veiled butthurt is what kinda got me to pay attention again (well, that and the Max Landis video). It's always so much fun when they rebel but I dunno. It's a California crowd and I'm not really sure they'll act up like a Philly, Chicago, or New York crowd.

Wrestlemania is kind of like my World Cup. I'll pay attention for a week or so and maybe keep an ear to the ground to see if there's going to be a post-WM change in status quo (unlikely) but then go right back to not caring about wrestling (though I will partake in a good shoot interview or podcast every now and again).


----------



## TM Ambrose (Mar 29, 2015)

ASoulMan said:


> And oh god, a Terminator styled entrance for Triple H will be glorious.


Well Arnie got inducted into the hall of fame, a new Terminator movie is coming out, Trips got inducted into Arnie's sports hall of fame and in the past Trips has entered as Conan, another of Arnie's famous characters. It makes sense. Also apparently Sting is getting a special entrance as well.


----------



## Chuggernaut (Mar 29, 2015)

BatNapalm said:


> Not going to lie, I just want to see the crowd shit on Roman Reigns again. The Botchamania clip of the crowd absolutely turning on the Royal Rumble and the WWE's thinly-veiled butthurt is what kinda got me to pay attention again (well, that and the Max Landis video). It's always so much fun when they rebel but I dunno. It's a California crowd and I'm not really sure they'll act up like a Philly, Chicago, or New York crowd.



Mania is a global crowd, it doesn't really matter where they hold it because people travel from much further away than they would for other shows.  Most of the people going are the really serious fans who are willing to drop hundreds of dollars just on tickets.


----------



## TM Ambrose (Mar 29, 2015)

Introducing Conan the Terminator


----------



## ASoulMan (Mar 29, 2015)

Holy fuck that entrance was amazing!

EDIT: Holy fuck that match. Who expected DX and NwO to show up?


----------



## XYZpdq (Mar 29, 2015)

Because if there's one group that wants to help Sting and stick up for the WCW legacy, it's the nWo Black and White.

JCW did nWo vs DX better when they had Outsiders vs New Age Outlaws


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Mar 29, 2015)

HHH made Sting job to him?  What an ass


----------



## TM Ambrose (Mar 29, 2015)

Bray Wyatts entrance was beautiful and a piece of art in itself.


----------



## ASoulMan (Mar 29, 2015)

Stinks that Bray didn't win.

Oh well.


----------



## XYZpdq (Mar 29, 2015)

the internet for the past ten years said:
			
		

> HHH made _____ job to him?  What an ass



Sucks I missed Wyatt. At least Reigns didn't win.


----------



## BatNapalm (Mar 29, 2015)

So how much do you guys want to bet that Rollins is going to get the ol' "jobber with a belt" treatment a la Jericho in 2002 and Daniel Bryan in 2011-2012 where he's champ for several months but never seems to go over anyone in any meaningful way?

I dunno, just the vibes I'm getting.


----------



## XYZpdq (Mar 29, 2015)

BatNapalm said:


> So how much do you guys want to bet that Rollins is going to get the ol' "jobber with a belt" treatment a la Jericho in 2002 and Daniel Bryan in 2011-2012 where he's champ for several months but never seems to go over anyone in any meaningful way?
> 
> I dunno, just the vibes I'm getting.


Gosh, that would only be possible if they already spent months making him look like a chump!


----------



## TM Ambrose (Mar 30, 2015)

hurrhurrhurr said:


> HHH made Sting job to him?  What an ass


I disagree. The match was actually pretty two sided... Yeah trips won but it wasn't a one sided jobbing match. I'm also pretty sure that Stings contract gives him creative control (which is really common in legends contracts) so i'm pretty sure the who "made him job to him" thing isn't true. Stings an older guy in the business, he and Triple H probably know more about the industry than anyone (except for Micheals and maybe Undertaker and Paul Heyman (though that's a big if)) and I'm sure what they're planning with this angle is going to be at least decent. The match actually saw Sting ahead until DX came out, and they were countered by NWO. It was more of a showcase of history than anything. 


BatNapalm said:


> So how much do you guys want to bet that Rollins is going to get the ol' "jobber with a belt" treatment a la Jericho in 2002 and Daniel Bryan in 2011-2012 where he's champ for several months but never seems to go over anyone in any meaningful way?


I thought that was the IC champions job. Maybe it's switched now that we have two main eventers holding the title.


----------



## Chuggernaut (Mar 30, 2015)

Also Rollins is maybe the ONLY person who's been booked consistently well all year. He's consistent in how he behaves and almost never fails to get the reaction he's seeking which is something I can't say for anyone else.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Mar 30, 2015)

I figured Rollins would walk out with the title, pretty good idea for him to cash it in DURING the match so he could take it without Brock getting pinned.  Looks like they'll be set up for an epic #summerslam with a Lesnar/Rollins main event.


----------



## Bork Laser (Mar 30, 2015)

hurrhurrhurr said:


> I figured Rollins would walk out with the title, pretty good idea for him to cash it in DURING the match so he could take it without Brock getting beat.  Looks like they'll be set up for an epic #summerslam with a Lesnar/Rollins main event.



I think what they should do from now till SS is have Brock do an injury angle. Then for extreme rules do Seth vs Orton because orton beat him. Then at Payback have Seth vs Roman. Then at MITB have Seth vs Roman vs Orton. Have seth retain and then the next night on raw Brock lesnar fucking rampages through out the show trying to get to seth to set up the summerslam match


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Mar 30, 2015)

TM Ambrose said:


> I disagree. The match was actually pretty two sided... Yeah trips won but it wasn't a one sided jobbing match. I'm also pretty sure that Stings contract gives him creative control (which is really common in legends contracts) so i'm pretty sure the who "made him job to him" thing isn't true. Stings an older guy in the business, he and Triple H probably know more about the industry than anyone (except for Micheals and maybe Undertaker and Paul Heyman (though that's a big if)) and I'm sure what they're planning with this angle is going to be at least decent. The match actually saw Sting ahead until DX came out, and they were countered by NWO. It was more of a showcase of history than anything.
> 
> I thought that was the IC champions job. Maybe it's switched now that we have two main eventers holding the title.



What was the NWO doing helping Sting out though?  Sixth grade me would be so confused.


----------



## XYZpdq (Mar 30, 2015)

hurrhurrhurr said:


> What was the NWO doing helping Sting out though?  Sixth grade me would be so confused.


Maybe this was nWo Sting all along, and that's why he signed with WWE since he's not really Steve Borden.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 30, 2015)

dcisp said:


> Maybe this was nWo Sting all along, and that's why he signed with WWE since he's not really Steve Borden.




HE'S WEARING THE WHITE AND THE BLACK OF THE NWO! WHERE DOES STING'S TRUE ALLEGIANCE LIE? TUNE INTO NITRO NEXT WEEK! WE ARE OUT OF TIME FANS!


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Mar 30, 2015)

I was surprised how good this Wrestlemania was, I was half expecting a car wreck but it was pretty enjoyable throughout including the two preshow matches but what surprised me the most was 



Spoiler



an over 9000 meme shirt in 2015.


----------



## TM Ambrose (Mar 30, 2015)

hurrhurrhurr said:


> What was the NWO doing helping Sting out though?  Sixth grade me would be so confused.


WCW vs WWE I guess. #SuplexCityBITCH

Anyone ready for the most important wrestling show of the year? TONIGHT IS.... THE RAW THE NIGHT AFTER WRESTLEMANIA.
Always the most important Raw.

Also while Seth winning the title was a big deal last night I think the biggest swerve of the night was the obligatory giant (who is put in a battle royal/rumble to serve as an obstacle for the winner to overcome) actually winning the battle royal.


----------



## CornetteFace (Mar 30, 2015)

Shocked me that Big Show has never actually won a battle royal (of note) until last night. 

As soon as they said that red flags went up with me.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## CornetteFace (Apr 1, 2015)

Who wants to start a petition to make Triple H use a Mr. Freeze entrance for mania 32?


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 1, 2015)

What Culture made a good point that despite Seth's victory, he's now got two people gunning for him (Brock and Roman) and will need the Authority more than ever. I'm also in the camp that thinks Brey should've won.


----------



## CornetteFace (Apr 2, 2015)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> What Culture made a good point that despite Seth's victory, he's now got two people gunning for him (Brock and Roman) and will need the Authority more than ever. I'm also in the camp that thinks Brey should've won.


Well they took care of Brock for a while, and it makes it more interesting when there are multiple hunters so to speak.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Apr 2, 2015)

John Cena is an asshole considering Sting bailed his team out during Survivor Series and he didn't help him out in his match against HHH.  What a selfish prick


----------



## CornetteFace (Apr 2, 2015)

Cena is so much a dick he can't get all cheers when defending 'murrica.

Rusev did have a dank entrance, and a dank tracktop


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Apr 2, 2015)

CornetteFace said:


> Well they took care of Brock for a while, and it makes it more interesting when there are multiple hunters so to speak.


And Brock is just going to come back madder than ever.


----------



## CornetteFace (Apr 2, 2015)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> And Brock is just going to come back madder than ever.


Summerslam is going to be amazing if they do the rematch there. 

I'm salivating just thinking about it.


----------



## DrChristianTroy (Apr 2, 2015)

How insanely wack was Triple H's entrance? That was the stupidest looking shit.

Oh and the ladder match was fine. Not Lucha Underground good but was some fun shiz.


----------



## Cuck Norris (Apr 2, 2015)

This WM was probably the first time I've been excited about wrestling since right before Vince bought WCW and tried to bring the "invasion" angle to WWE. Brock/Reigns almost made me a mark again. There were a lot of good spots and every match was interesting in some way. Raw the next night was damn good too. I think I might actually start watching again.


----------



## XYZpdq (Apr 2, 2015)

hurrhurrhurr said:


> John Cena is an asshole considering Sting bailed his team out during Survivor Series and he didn't help him out in his match against HHH.  What a selfish prick


Cena saw the nWo Black and White backstage, ready to help Sting, so Cena knew this had to be the evil nWo Sting and not the TRUE and HONEST Steve Borden Sting.


CornetteFace said:


> Cena is so much a dick he can't get all cheers when defending 'murrica.
> 
> Rusev did have a dank entrance, and a dank tracktop


I was really hoping that with the black jorts and Enhanced Interrogation Techniques that Cena was now a jingoistic heel for Murrica.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Apr 3, 2015)

Other than the NWO Sting, I recall there was  a really dumb point in WCW's history where Sting joined the NWO along with every main event wrestler other than DDP.  He even was wearing the red trench coat... I'm glad he didn't turn his back on the wolfpac


----------



## Strewth (Apr 3, 2015)

Best booked PPV I've seen from WWE in months.
Everything made sense.
Only things I wasn't too keen on were Cena going over Rusev, and Taker going over Wyatt. But I think we all knew they were dead certs anyway.
Back to watching NXT, roll on next PPV...


----------



## SOINCHU (Apr 3, 2015)

Strewth said:


> Back to watching NXT, roll on next PPV...


^ This. While regular WWE has been doing better with PPVs lately its main shows and stories are pretty much unwatchable for me.  After finally sitting down and watching a bunch of NXT episodes and special events...its amazing. NXT is everything oldschool wrestling used to be but better with much better workers.

Easy to follow and involving stories, great matches, commentators that call the match (rather than prattle on about nothing and hashtags) and give awesome kayfabe analysis of the fight and moves, and they actually give the women a good amount of time and take them seriously.


----------

